# Utiliser un Ipad avec un 5D Mark II



## Novocaine (17 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je réfléchi en ce moment à me prendre un ipad 2 32Go Wifi et à côté un iMac 27pouces.

Je voulais juste savoir si il y a un moyen simple et efficace de manipuler les RAW du 5D Mark II (retouche d'expo / saturation / balance des blancs / recadrage / petite courbe) et de les developper en Jpeg de façon assez simple et "rapide".

En gros sur un mariage je voudrais pouvoir traiter rapidemment une 20 aine de photo triée sur le volet et les sortir en jpeg pour ensuite les afficher sur un cadre numérique (ceci pour vendre les photos pendant la soirée du mariage).

Merci d'avance.


----------



## laurange (17 Octobre 2011)

Tu veux traiter les raw sur l'imac et les envoyés sur l'ipad pour faire un book rapide ?
Parce que directement sur l'ipad, j'ai eu un problème avec les raw, l'app Photo les montrent très bien mais les apps tierces ne les trouvent pas, et l'app native ne fait pas de retouch.

J'ai du enregistrer des raw+jpeg mais c'était pour une publication sur facebook donc je n'avais pas l'exigence de qualité.


----------



## Novocaine (17 Octobre 2011)

En fait le process est le suivant : 

Pendant un mariage je shoot avec mon EOS 5D MkII et  une Compact Flash 16Go.
Je vide la carte sur l'Ipad (RAW + Jpeg). 
Je fais un tri rapide des photos sur l'ipad. 
J'effectue un traitement léger des RAW que je veux depuis l'Ipad et j'exporte en Jpeg dans un dossier à part. 
J'insert une autre CF ou SD pour copier les jpeg créés. 
J'insert cette carte dans un cadre numérique pour présenter les photos.

Voilà j'espère que c'est compréhensible.


----------



## laurange (17 Octobre 2011)

Alors avec un ipad non jailbreaké, les photos de la CF vers l'ipad se fera avec le cable usb, l'adaptateur vendu par apple ne fait que les SD, je ne sais pas si un lecteur de CF en USB aura assez de puissance pour être accepté par l'ipad,
tri des raw ok, par contre je ne connais pas d'app qui lise le raw directement pour le traiter et surtout un export jpeg, 
ensuite la copie de l'ipad vers l'ext n'est pas possible sans jailbreak
pourquoi un cadre numérique s'il y a déjà l'ipad ?

est-ce qu'un macbook air ne serait pas mieux vu votre besoin ? plus de puissance pour les photos, possibilité de faire un derush avec aperture ou les app d'adobe, et même la possibilité de laisser un dvd avwc le graveur externe.


----------

